# 64 door window glass hardware



## 64GTOhound (Apr 17, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could direct me to where I could get the metal frame and mounting rubber for the bottom of the door window glass that attaches it to the regulator. Seems like I can find everything but those parts? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Have you called ThePartsPlaceInc.Com?


----------



## 64GTOhound (Apr 17, 2015)

*door glass hardware*

Just messaged them. Thank you for your input.


----------



## js64gto (Oct 30, 2013)

*64 valance*

looking for a picture of a lower front valance on 6 gto .trying to find one.js64gto.any help would be appreciated


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

64GTOhound said:


> I was wondering if anyone could direct me to where I could get the metal frame and mounting rubber for the bottom of the door window glass that attaches it to the regulator. Seems like I can find everything but those parts? Thanks


'64-65 two door hardtop or two door Coupe(?) 

have glass from the latter, would have to ck and see if glass is scratched, before could piece it out.


----------

